# الزجاج المعدني ... ثورة جديدة في عالم البناء



## محمد حمزه (25 يونيو 2006)

*الزجاج المعدني ... ثورة جديدة في عالم البناء*​أصبحت الحاجة إلى استخدام الزجاج المعدني ضمن المحولات الكهربائية ومضارب الغولف وضمن تطبيقات أُخرى أمراً مُلحّاً، الأمر الذي دفع تود هاف نايغل، الباحث الجامعي

أصبحت الحاجة إلى استخدام الزجاج المعدني ضمن المحولات الكهربائية ومضارب الغولف وضمن تطبيقات أُخرى أمراً مُلحّاً، الأمر الذي دفع تود هاف نايغل، الباحث الجامعي في جامعة جونز هوبكنز وبروفسور علم المواد والهندسة، إلى أخذ أمر تقديم زجاج معدني جديد ضمن كتل تتميز بخصائص القوة والمرونة والمغناطيسية على عاتقه. يأمل هاف نايغل التعرف على المزيد من الأحداث المجهرية التي تطرأ على مرحلة تحول المعدن خلال صبّه من حالته المئعة إلى الحالة الصلبة، وهي مرحلة مهمة للغاية خلال عملية إنتاج الزجاج المعدني.فبالنسبة للعلماء، الزجاج: هو أي مادة يمكن تحويلها من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الصلبة بدون أن تتبلور. ومن المعلوم أنّ معظم المعادن تتعرض لعملية التبلور خلال تبرّدها وتنظّم ذراتها لتشكل نموذج مكاني عالي التنظيم يدعى بالشبيكة، الأمر الذي لا يطرأ على الزجاج المعدني الذي يتشكل من نفس العملية بدون تبلور المعدن لأنّ ذرات المعدن هنا تترتّب بشكل عشوائي تقريباً. وبشكل مغاير للألواح الزجاجية، فالزجاج المعدني ليس بالمادة الشفافة لكن تكوينه الذري الغريب يمتلك خصائص مغناطيسية وميكانيكية متميزة، أضف إلى ذلك أنه يتمتع بالصلابة والقوة. وعلى صعيد آخر، إن المعادن التقليدية يمكن تفكيكها وتغيير شكلها بسهولة نسبية كون شبيكته البلورية مليئة بالعيوب، الأمر الذي لا يحدث في الزجاج المعدني الذي يبدي استعداداً كبيراً لا يقارن بالموجود في المعادن التقليدية للعودة إلى شكله الطبيعي إذا ما حاولنا تفكيكه. وذكر البروفسور هاف ناغيل حول هذا الأمر:« إذا ما أردنا تصنيف المواد بحسب قابليتها للتحول، نستطيع أن نقول بكل ثقة انّ الزجاج المعدني لن يدخل ضمن هذا التصنيف. إنّ المواد الزجاجية المعدنية مميزة بشكل كبير أكثر من أي مادة أُخرى». والآن يحاول هاف نايغل تركيب مادة زجاجية معدنية تحافظ على صلابتها بالإضافة إلى تمتعها بعدم القدرة على التبلور إذا ما تعرضت للبيئات الحرارية العالية لاستخدامه في مكونات الآلات، لأمر الذي تطلب إنشاء مخبر لبحوثه وتجاربه على هذه المادة، بالإضافة إلى الدعم المادي الذي وفرته له المؤسسة العلمية الوطنية الأميركية ودائرة البحث في الجيش الأميركي. يذكر أنّ هذه المادة يمكن استخدامها في المقذوفات الانفجارية القادرة على اختراق الدروع. وبشكل مغاير لمعظم المقذوفات البلورية المعدنية التي تتسطح على الهدف بشكل مشرومي يرى هاف نايغل أن أطراف الزجاج المعدني ستنتشر فوق الهدف بدقة أعلى وبشكل انتشاري أكبر لزيادة حدّة الضربة على الهدف. إن هذا العمل يسير على خطى العلماء الذين حاولوا جمع المكونات لتركيب مواد جديدة قيّمة على مرّ التاريخ.وفي هذا الصدد، تحدث هاف نايغل: «ينظر إلى علم المعادن تقليدياً على أنّه الفن الأسود، ومنذ زمن بعيد قام الناس بتركيب الأشياء بدون أن يعرفوا ماهية تركيبها، لذلك فإنّ علم المعادن يقدم مساهمة حقيقية تساعدنا في تصوّر عملية تكون الأشياء وكيف يمكن أن نجعلها تعمل بشكل أفضل». وأضاف: «قسم مما نقوم به ما زال يدور في فلك الكيمياء، وهو عملية خلط المواد لمعرفة مقدار جودتها في تكوين الزجاج المعدني، والقسم الآخر من عملنا يتضمن الأمور العلمية، فنحن بحاجة لفهم كيفية حصول عملية التبلور لتصميم كتل تتجنب هذا الأمر، لذا فإنّنا نحتاج إلى الكثير من البحث الأساسي على هذه المادة». ولأنّ المواد الزجاجية المعدنية تفتقد لعيوب التبلور، ستكون هذه المواد مميزة من الناحية المغناطيسية بالإضافة إلى كونها ستنخفض حرارتها بسهولة بعد القيام بصبها في قوالب، الأمر الذي سيجعلها مطلوبة بشكل كبير في عمليات التصنيع، مع الأخذ بالعلم أن عملية صب هذه المواد في قوالب لتكون كتل كبيرة هي عملية صعبة للغاية، لأنّ معظم المعادن تندفع نحو التبلور عندما تتبرد. نحن بحاجة إلى مراعاة تصلّب المعدن قبل أن تحصل الشبيكة المتبلورة على فرصة للتكون خلال عملية تبرد المعدن بقصد تحويله إلى زجاج معدني.وعلى سبيل المثال، إذا ما أردنا أن نصنع الزجاج المعدني من معدنٍ نقي كالنحاس أو النيكل فعلينا أن نقوم بتبريد المعدن بنسبة تريليون درجة في الثانية، الأمر الذي يجعل هذه العملية مستحيلة بحسب ما قال هاف نايغل. على أيّة حال، تعلّم علماء علم المعادن في خمسينات القرن الماضي كيفية إبطاء بلورة المعادن بخلط بعض المعادن المعينة مع بعضها البعض مثل النيكل والزيركونيوم، وعندما تمّ تبريد الطبقة السطحية الرقيقة بمقدار مليون درجة في الثانية تمكنوا من الحصول على تركيب الزجاج المعدني لاستخدامها كشرائط رقيقة أو أسلاك أو مساحيق. أما في الوقت الراهن، تمكن العلماء من تركيب حوالي دزينة من المواد الزجاجية المعدنية على شكل أعمدة وكتل من خلال جمع أربعة أو خمسة عناصر ذات ذرات متنوعة الأحجام مع بعضها البعض، الأمر الذي يصعب علمية تبلور الشبيكة في الخليط، وقد تمّ تسويق أحد هذه الكتل الزجاجية المعدنية لاستخدامها في صناعة رؤوس مضارب لعبة الغولف.


----------



## المهندس جلال (11 يوليو 2006)

حالياً يتم استخدام البيريليوم في هذه التطبيقات نظراً لما يتمتع به من خواص هامة مثل القساوة و الصلابة و مقاومته للتأكسد العالية و اللمعان العالي الذي يتمتع به


----------



## احمد1970 (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## javelin (17 يونيو 2008)

بالفعل أستمتعنا بالموضوع 

مشكوووووووور صديقي


----------



## طالب فلزات (21 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاًعلى الموضوع الرائع


----------



## samehsayd35 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

واللة عندنا خير كثير بس لو يبقى عندنا ضمير مششششششششكور


----------



## darkhack1 (18 مايو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## silikamining (1 يوليو 2012)

*Dear Sir / Madam,*
*First of all we want to introduce our company; it is SILIKA MINING one of the biggest companies in Egypt.*
*We mainly produce silica sand from our own quarries with the highest quality with the least percentage of iron & competitive prices to all markets.*

*With the following requirements :*
*The quantity per month.*
*Spec of the product****
*The port of destination.****
* The packing term whether bulk or packing in 25 kg bags or 50 kg bags or jumbo bags .*
*The payment term.****
*So don't hesitate to contact u*

*Dalia Gaber Mostafa *
*Sales Dep. *
*Silika Mining co. *
*[email protected]*


----------

